# Busted The Blue Catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I started fishing yesterday morning for blues on the Lower Mobile River; I must have scouted nearly 70 miles of river just locating fish before fishing. I found lots of areas that had tons of fish while other places were void of life for miles. 

A head of this front this fishing was hot, wherever I found fish I caught fish and some good ones too. In the end I landed 40 blues before running out of bait this morning. Day or night they would bite it didn’t seem to matter as long as I was marking fish. 

No giants, big fish went just over 44 pounds but landed several in the 30s and many 20s and teens. I released them all but a handful of babies to eat for lunch today.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

More photos


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*A few more*

A few more, too many photos to post


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, I'd say I'd get excited to see my FF light up like that!!! Good looking kitties and you got a little extra fer my foot thread!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish Glenn !


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome! Believe it or not I've caught a lot blues in the mobile bay/causeway area on accident on grubs while fishing for speckled trout and redfish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, that house boat is my river dream!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Just saw your web site. I'll call and book a trip as soon as I can. Thanks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Shellcracker78 said:


> Awesome! Believe it or not I've caught a lot blues in the mobile bay/causeway area on accident on grubs while fishing for speckled trout and redfish.


I have heard that from a few people that blues travel all the way into the bay.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've caught several around the battery, while fishing for specks and reds.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice, that house boat is my river dream!



I wonder if the guy that owns that has a wife?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I wonder if the guy that owns that has a wife?


Who do you ask?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I wonder if the guy that owns that has a wife?



Don't get me wrong. I already got a good wife. Not looking for another even if she has a cool houseboat!! Just seems like an awesome place for an old man batchelor pad. Hunting fishing not takin a bath. Don't think too many ladies would want to live there long


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Don't get me wrong. I already got a good wife. Not looking for another even if she has a cool houseboat!! Just seems like an awesome place for an old man batchelor pad. Hunting fishing not takin a bath. Don't think too many ladies would want to live there long


Sounds more like my duck camp😂


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Don't get me wrong. I already got a good wife. Not looking for another even if she has a cool houseboat!! Just seems like an awesome place for an old man batchelor pad. Hunting fishing not takin a bath. Don't think too many ladies would want to live there long


I would love to have an old house boat back in the swamps like that one. One day:thumbsup:


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Digital fish scale*

What kind of scale do u guys use for weighing big fish


----------

